# Met forum member arpeggio last night



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

arpeggio and I have exchanged messages regarding DC-area amateur ensembles over the past few months and finally met last night at a summer readings program hosted by a local orchestra. He has been working on my behalf to get me into some rehearsals as a minimum, chatting with the conductor and bass section members. It paid off last night when the conductor asked me if I was coming back for the fall rehearsals. No guarantees of performing live were given since everyone understands that I'm still new at double bass, but the door has at least been opened thanks to his efforts.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

A forum bromance sure to go down in legend


----------

